# fastest path to V blade plow on Jeep YJ



## VikingTrad3r (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi everyone. First post.

Last year I plowed with a borrowed (FIL) yamaha rhino with the boss UTV V blade plow and froze my bag off.

This year, I spontaneously purchased a cheep Jeep YJ and am now looking to put a V blade plow on it.

I could have picked an easier platform with respect to pre-made mounting brackets.
Oh Well, I guess I will start with something 'close' and then have a welder fab up the rest of it to mount to the YJ.

I live in Calgary Canada, I am currently evaluating the BOSS HTX-V and the Western Enforcer. 

We have a long drive way, and my in laws have a long driveway.


There is a user on here plowmeister....seems to have used jeeps and perhaps even a YJ.

Any recommendations guys?

Cheers. VT.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@EWSplow ??


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, installing any modern plow on a YJ can be challenging, especially BOSS.
The YJ should be able to handle an HTX, if you have air bags.
I have a Boss UTV V plow on mine. Probably not the best set up for a long driveway, because of the width, but it works great in tight spots.
Here's the challenge: a YJ has leaf springs in front. Also, the steering box is in the way.
Some might think I'm crazy for doing this, but it has worked successfully for several years. I extended the spring shackles and the push beam is between the springs and frame (above the springs) I made my own frame mounts, because the ones for a TJ didn't work.
I'm guessing no dealer is going to install the plow, so hopefully you're handy, or have a friend who is and can help.
Somewhere, I've got pics of my mount. I'll try to find them. I believe I also kept the 1/4" plywood template for the frame mount and may have a drawing Somewhere. I had a fab shop close by cut them with a plasma cutter and they may have a file for as well.


----------



## VikingTrad3r (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank You for the responses so far.

EW, i was looking at the utv plows with the extensions to make it a 7ft blade. There is a company in the states called stork that will run this setup on the tj's and old cherokees.

Well i bought the old yj because ever since the day i sold my first car, a 79 cj5 in 1992, i regretted it. i figured i could plow with the yj in the winter and then have a fun toy to get ice cream with the kids in the summer.

Im allright getting a welder to fab something up.

The halfton trucks sizes, htx is i believe 550lbs, the western enforcer is 570lbs and i believe the utvs are more in the 350lbs weight.

any other ideas or suggestions?



EWSplow said:


> Well, installing any modern plow on a YJ can be challenging, especially BOSS.
> The YJ should be able to handle an HTX, if you have air bags.
> I have a Boss UTV V plow on mine. Probably not the best set up for a long driveway, because of the width, but it works great in tight spots.
> Here's the challenge: a YJ has leaf springs in front. Also, the steering box is in the way.
> ...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

VikingTrad3r said:


> Thank You for the responses so far.
> 
> EW, i was looking at the utv plows with the extensions to make it a 7ft blade. There is a company in the states called stork that will run this setup on the tj's and old cherokees.
> 
> ...


The YJ is a glorified CJ7, so it'll ride the same. Lol
Hopefully, you found one with a solid frame and little rust.

I'll try to find pics tonight. 
I believe that the UTV plow is around 380#. 
At 550#, I'd probably want air shocks. @theplowmeister has the correct air shock model number and has posted it in the past. 
BOSS wings are pricey. You'd probably be better off with the HTX. 
My YJ has a 4 cylinder and automatic, which isn't going to win any races, but has plenty of torque for plowing. On the rare occasion I do get on the highway with the plow, i notice the resistance, so it would be a real dog with the HTX.


----------



## VikingTrad3r (Sep 9, 2020)

well, here is what looks to be the quickest path to a 7ft V blade on a YJ, with a mount that is at least close to start with.

the western impact for utx, with the extensions to make it 7feet wide, mounted using a mahindra roxor mount that works with western, fischer, and snowex (because they are the same plows, same parent company) sourced from a mahindra dealer.

for whatever reason, mahindra on their jeep cj7 knock off decided they would make thier own mounting bracket vs the plow manufacturer making it.

there will be some slight fab work, possibly just drilling some new holes but im thinking its going to require some teenie ears to be welded onto the front frame horns.

based on what i see from boss, i think both the front shackles and the steering box will be in the way of the boss mount.


here is a picutre of the utx plow from western, with extensions, on a jeep.


----------



## VikingTrad3r (Sep 9, 2020)

https://www.storksplows.com/western...ow-jeep-wrangler-cherokee-suv-ford-chevy.html


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

The impact looks like a decent plow and i believe has a trip edge. 

Keep in mind if you are adding wings, the push frames on UTV plows are built considerably lighter than the ones for even 1/2 ton trucks.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Anybody got a DXF or SVG file I will help you out if you need something CNC plasma cut.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher used to make a setup for the YJ with a 6 1/2 foot blade (the 7 1/2 RD would hook up to the 6 1/2 mount) If you can find the Fisher YJ frame mount (remember those mounts are 25 years old now) it should be easy to mount whatever push beam you need to it.

PS the YJ is NOT a glorified CJ for one thing the YJ is a BOX frame MUCH stiffer and rust prone than the CJ C-Chanel frame.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

theplowmeister said:


> Fisher used to make a setup for the YJ with a 6 1/2 foot blade (the 7 1/2 RD would hook up to the 6 1/2 mount) If you can find the Fisher YJ frame mount (remember those mounts are 25 years old now) it should be easy to mount whatever push beam you need to it.
> 
> PS the YJ is NOT a glorified CJ for one thing the YJ is a BOX frame MUCH stiffer and rust prone than the CJ C-Chanel frame.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## VikingTrad3r (Sep 9, 2020)

Here is a great thread with links to the fischer plow as mentioned above.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/87-95-jeep-yj-wrangler-plow-mounts.166041/

ill come back here in a second and put the links to that CJ style mount from mahindra and we will be able to hopefully make a decision on whats the best path to take.

i have to imagine more yj's will be used as plow vehicles on acreages moving forward given price point and fun in the summer.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Hopefully, by now you have used the YJ. My 92 is a 5 speed, 2.5, and I would not want to plow with anything else (except another Jeep).

Nothing beats the maneuverability of a Jeep!


----------

